# Meet N Greet for May



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I'll be a no-show tonight..... 

I was out WAY past by bedtime last night (0030), but it was well worth it.

Saw Siegel-Schwall Blues Band in A2 (the Ark) and wouldn't have missed it for the world !

Unfortunately, that relegates me to an early demise tonight  

Catch y'all in the future....we should try another outdoors M-N-G ala the April one......


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Im out to 

Got a Co-ed Soccer game at 6:15 and then have to do a little work on the truck tonight and then a hair cut. maybe next time.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Well, where's the report???
Did anyone make it????
I hope Marinellies survives the summer without us..........LOL


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Report was there was quite a low turnout because everyone backed out but there still were a few diehards that bucked the trend. Brian S, Deadbird, Sausageman, NE Michigan Sportsman and myself showed up and had a good time shooting the shi*.

It was a good time, nonetheless, and fishing was the primary subject of our conversation (what else!?!). It was a very diverse group in terms of their fishing preferences (methods & species targeted) so it made for a informative conversation (for me at least) and, as always, I learned something new whenever I've met up with members from this site.

As a side note; that was a good deal they had on them brewskies... 5 Labatt's for $10. I sure took advantage.

Hopefully next month or whenever the next one is we can get the kind of turnout that April had when there were probably at least 30 people there.

Zob


----------

